# The Sims 3 Graphics Problems



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

My girlfriends trying to play her Sims 3 disc on my computer and the game is having significant lag issues, and graphics issues. It has odd "spikes" that come off the character and stuff and the lag is pretty intense. (There is no dust in the graphics card fan as I just reinstalled a new motherboard in this desktop and everything was airblown)

Lag- At least a 6 second delay when clicking things

Graphics- I showed you an example in the picture, but it does get much worse and many more appear. I just started the game real fast to get an example of the spikes.

My desktop easily fits the requirements for the game. My computer is running the following.

-Intel Pentium 4 CPU 2.80GHz
-256mb radeon 9600 in the AGP slot
-tons of hdd space



FOR WINDOWS XP

* 2.0 GHz P4 processor or equivalent
* 1 GB RAM
* 128 MB Video Card with support for Pixel Shader 2.0
* The latest version of DirectX 9.0c
* Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
* At least 6.1 GB of hard drive space with at least 1 GB of additional space for custom content and saved games


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

When you installed the new motherboard, did you reinstall Windows (or do a repair install) and install the latest chipset/device drivers?

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/tips/doug92.mspx


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I reinstalled windows XP service package 3.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run the m/board setup disk


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

make sure that you have the latest Directx 9.0C
Also, even if the Radeon 9600 is on the supported lists of video cards, I suspect that it could run the game with a playable frames per second
(the card supports DX 9 and not 9.0C so it's very old)
try to update your video card drivers to the latest ones supported by the card


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I do not have a disc for the mother board. Is that something I can obtain off the web? 

When I go to ATI support to update the drivers for the video card I can't find the correct drivers. It says something about the drivers moving to another location for my model or something like that, and I simply can't figure it out...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Indeed your computer isn't really able to handle the Sims 3.

Try running in as low of settings as possible (graphics, resolution etc)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

shewillnotdie said:


> I do not have a disc for the mother board. Is that something I can obtain off the web?


Go to your motherboard manufacturer's website and download the latest chipset drivers. Install and reboot.



shewillnotdie said:


> When I go to ATI support to update the drivers for the video card I can't find the correct drivers. It says something about the drivers moving to another location for my model or something like that, and I simply can't figure it out...


ATI Catalyst 10.2 for Radeon 9600 running 32-bit Windows XP - http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...px?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.13&lang=English


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

When I tried to update the motherboard chip set it didn't work. I get an error message on computer start up about it as well. 

error no processor bios update found

When I try to run the update I get this:

NO CPU ID AND FLASH UPDATE MATCHED

As far as the display drivers go that was giving me a difficult time as well. I will download and install that catalyst now, but I did not want the entire catalyst with the annoying icon in the corner and all. Just the updated drivers...

EDIT: Ok, I installed the catalyst for ATI. It adds an seemly useless icon on my desktop and task bar called BDARemote (just researched it's for tv tuning and removed the USB Video program in add/remove) that doesn't seem to do much of anything... Anyhow I don't know an actual way to check the up to dateness of the display drivers but I'm assuming they're up to date now that I installed that and restarted?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It looks like you've downloaded a BIOS update. This is not the same as motherboard chipset drivers. Flashing the BIOS can be risky, so don't run the program.

Run *CPU-Z* and post back with all the details under the Mainboard tab so we can find the right chipset drivers for you.

As for the graphics driver, you can go to the *driver download page* where there's a choice of either the whole Catalyst suite or just the driver. If you enter the correct details into the dropdown boxes, it will give you the latest compatible driver/suite, but it should be the same as the link in my last reply for v10.2 (Feb 2010).


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

As far as the graphics I installed the catalyst and removed the unwanted usb driver for television so those drivers should be up to date.

Here is the specs for the computer. I hope this is all the information you needed for the chipset. If not, please let me know and I'll take screenshots of any of the specific windows in CPU-Z. 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1422967










Anybody?.. *bump*

I think this post might have been buried in the shuffle. I am still experiencing this problem if anyone can help. :sigh:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry for the delay. I think I accidentally unsubscribed from this thread when I was clearing out old subscriptions.

I can't quite make out the details from your CPU-Z screenshot. See here for another method for identifying the motherboard:
http://www.ehow.com/how_2294980_identify-motherboard.html
http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-030327.htm


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry about the small picture size. When I get home from class I can retype the exact details that CPU-Z is showing in this picture. At the moment I'm caught up at campus though so if this can help; here is the example model number of the mother board I purchased and installed.

19R2560


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I can't find any drivers online for the IBM 19R2560 motherboard, and the only computer I can find using that motherboard is the Lenovo ThinkCentre M50 (possibly the Type 8188 model, not enough details to be sure). Are you sure you haven't got a motherboard CD lying around somewhere?

IBM's support site: http://www.ibm.com/support/us/en

Lenovo ThinkCentre drivers: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/TCTR-MATRIX.html


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm positive I don't have a mother board disc lying around. This computer was an office computer hand me down that I put a lot of work into. I was having the same issue finding the mother board drivers that you are. Thinkcentre M50 and the 8188 are one in the same I believe.

When I look over M50 8188 and go to Bios the only option is a flash BIOS update which is what was not working for me before. If this is not what we're looking for for a solution and I need actual mother board drivers then I'm not sure where to find such a thing. I thought the bios was the drivers for a mother board.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

No, the BIOS and chipset drivers are not the same thing. BIOS is hardware (a chip on the motherboard) and chipset drivers are software that need to be installed in Windows.

Flashing the BIOS should only be done to fix specific bugs/issues or to add support for any new hardware that was not available at the time the motherboard was manufactured.

The chipset drivers allow the operating system to recognize and work with the motherboard (north/south bridges). They should be installed before any other device drivers, straight after installing the operating system.

If you can't find the right driver on the Lenovo ThinkCentre drivers site, post back with the Chipset and Southbridge numbers from your CPU-Z screenshot (too small to read), then we might be able to narrow down the search online.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I tried blowing up the pic, but the quality might suffer a little so I'm going to retype anything that looks remotely hard to read.

Chipset Intel i865P/PE/G/i848P Rev. A2

Southbridge Intel 82801EB (ICH5)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is the link for your chipset drivers...

Thinkcentre M50 Intel INF Utility


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks gavinzach. That's the same one as the ThinkCenter driver from post #14 (Intel INF installation utility - Q1CHP01US13). I can't find any other drivers, even on Intel's site for the 865, so this must be the right one. :smile:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No problem. I just figured I would cut the guesswork out for shewillnotdie. :grin:


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the help gavinzach. I installed those and I still have the error "no processor update found" when I start up my computer. 

As far as the sims issue I'll check it real fast and edit/update this post.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

This message is in the POST (screen before Windows loads)?

This could be referring to the micro-code update required by the bios to correctly run your processor. Is this the original processor that came in the computer?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the help gavinzach. I installed that chipset and restarted.

Still receiving the error "no processor update found" and have to press F2 to start up my computer regularly and the sims 3 is still extremely laggy and has spikes.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See posts #9 and #10. It looks like you've installed a BIOS update instead of the chipset drivers.

Please post a link to the website you downloaded the file from that gives this error message: "error no processor bios update found"


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Oops. Sorry for the double post. I totally spaced and didn't realize there was a second page and thought my last post didn't go through. *dumb*

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-60642.html

^ This is the chip set I downloaded and installed. 

The processor is the original that was with the computer yes. I've just started receiving the error message after I replaced the mother board with the identical model number mother board.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-4Y6LGP

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...=Intel®+Chipset+Software+Installation+Utility


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

2. 3. and 4. have all been done. 

Ensure the latest BIOS code is installed. This will correct any 167 POST errors for the Intel microcode update and "176 No Processor CPUID" post errors.

How exactly do I check to make sure I have the latest bios and if not update it? I checked your download link but I'm not understanding which file I'm supposed to be using if that's what I'm using for the BIOS update...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

they are chipset downloads not bios update links


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I would like you to
Download and install Everest from here. 

Run it, Go under Computer, Motherboard and BIOS. Select report from the menu bar and choose Quick Report-BIOS and then "plain text". Copy the contents and post it here.

Do the same for Motherboard and CPU.

Thanks


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry for the late response. Schools been keeping me busy this weeks. Here's the information you requested. 

Motherboard

```
--------[ EVEREST Ultimate Edition ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Version                                           EVEREST v5.50.2100
    Benchmark Module                                  2.5.292.0
    Homepage                                          http://www.lavalys.com/
    Report Type                                       Quick Report [ TRIAL VERSION ]
    Computer                                          JON-CB47AF1C881
    Generator                                         Jon
    Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP RTM)
    Date                                              2010-10-19
    Time                                              22:29


--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Motherboard Properties:
      Motherboard ID                                    <DMI>
      Motherboard Name                                  IBM 8187D3U

    Front Side Bus Properties:
      Bus Type                                          Intel GTL+
      Bus Width                                         64-bit
      Real Clock                                        133 MHz (QDR)
      Effective Clock                                   533 MHz
      Bandwidth                                         4267 MB/s

    Memory Bus Properties:
      Bus Type                                          DDR SDRAM
      Bus Width                                         64-bit
      DRAM:FSB Ratio                                    5:4
      Real Clock                                        167 MHz (DDR)
      Effective Clock                                   333 MHz
      Bandwidth                                         [ TRIAL VERSION ] MB/s

    Chipset Bus Properties:
      Bus Type                                          Intel Hub Interface
      Bus Width                                         8-bit
      Real Clock                                        67 MHz (QDR)
      Effective Clock                                   267 MHz
      Bandwidth                                         267 MB/s


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    B00 D00 F00:  Intel 82865G Memory Controller Hub [A-2]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 70 25  06 01 90 20  02 00 00 06  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  08 00 00 C4  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  86 80 70 25 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  E4 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 02 0A 00  40 80 1C 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 05 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  10 11 11 00  00 13 11 00  00 00 00 00  00 0A 7D 00 
      Offset 0A0:  02 00 30 00  1B 4A 00 1F  12 03 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  80 00 00 00  30 00 00 00  00 50 00 00  20 10 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  F8 5F 0D 04  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  02 28 04 0E  0B 0D 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 40 01 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  09 A0 06 01  00 02 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  68 0F 03 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D01 F00:  Intel 82865G AGP Controller [A-2]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 71 25  07 01 A0 00  02 00 04 06  00 60 01 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 01 01 20  20 20 A0 22 
      Offset 020:  10 C0 10 C0  00 D0 F0 EF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 0C 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  68 0F 03 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D06 F00:  Intel 82865G I/O Memory Interface [A-2]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 76 25  02 00 80 00  02 00 80 08  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 CF FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 040:  40 65 00 04  00 00 00 00  04 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  01 00 80 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  04 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 55 05  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 20 08 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  F0 43 FC 7D  01 00 00 00  09 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 08 00 00  20 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF 3F 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 01 02  FF 0E 00 00  00 00 04 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 0C 02 00  00 00 00 00  68 0F 03 00  74 FC 00 00 

    B00 D1D F00:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 D2 24  05 00 80 02  02 00 03 0C  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  01 18 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 00 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 20 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1D F01:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 D4 24  05 00 80 02  02 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  21 18 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  13 02 00 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 20 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1D F02:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 D7 24  05 00 80 02  02 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  41 18 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  12 03 00 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 20 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1D F03:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 DE 24  05 00 80 02  02 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  61 18 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 00 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 20 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1D F07:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 DD 24  06 01 90 02  02 20 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 C0  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  17 04 00 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  01 58 C2 C9  00 00 00 00  0A 00 A0 20  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  20 20 FF 01  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  04 00 00 C0 
      Offset 070:  00 00 C6 3F  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  55 55 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 80 00 00  88 83 40 00  66 0F 04 00  06 14 00 00 

    B00 D1E F00:  Intel 82801EB I/O Controller Hub 5 (ICH5) [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 4E 24  07 01 80 00  C2 00 04 06  00 00 01 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 03 03 20  30 30 80 22 
      Offset 020:  20 C0 30 C0  F0 FF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 04 00 
      Offset 040:  02 28 30 76  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  02 64 43 00  00 00 00 00  50 01 34 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  40 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 A1 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  01 00 02 00  00 00 C0 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 4F 35 

    B00 D1F F00:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - LPC Bridge [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 D0 24  0F 01 80 02  02 00 01 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 040:  01 10 00 00  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 02 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  81 11 00 00  10 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  8B 89 85 8A  90 00 00 00  89 80 8B 83  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  FF FC 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  21 02 00 00  08 00 00 00  0D 00 00 00  00 03 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 02 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  10 FE 00 FE  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  86 39 00 00  02 0F 00 00  04 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  10 00 00 FF  00 00 0D 00  33 22 11 00  00 00 67 45 
      Offset 0F0:  0F 00 44 00  04 00 00 00  66 0F 04 3E  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1F F01:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 DB 24  07 00 80 02  02 8A 01 01  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  81 18 00 00  00 FC BF FE  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 01 00 00 
      Offset 040:  77 E3 77 E3  BB 00 00 00  07 00 11 02  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  77 30 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  08 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  08 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1F F03:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - SMBus Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 D3 24  01 00 80 02  02 00 05 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  A1 18 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  09 02 00 00 
      Offset 040:  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1F F05:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 D5 24  07 00 90 02  02 00 01 04  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  01 1C 00 00  C1 18 00 00  00 0C 00 C0  00 08 00 C0 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  11 02 00 00 
      Offset 040:  09 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  01 00 C2 C9  00 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B01 D00 F00:  Sapphire Radeon 9600 Video Adapter
                  
      Offset 000:  02 10 51 4E  07 03 B0 02  00 00 00 03  08 FF 80 00 
      Offset 010:  08 00 00 D0  01 20 00 00  00 00 10 C0  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  4B 17 00 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  58 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 08 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  4B 17 00 02 
      Offset 050:  01 00 02 06  00 00 00 00  02 50 30 00  1B 02 00 FF 
      Offset 060:  12 43 00 1F  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  05 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B01 D00 F01:  Sapphire Radeon 9600 - Secondary Video Adapter
                  
      Offset 000:  02 10 71 4E  07 02 B0 02  00 00 80 03  08 42 00 00 
      Offset 010:  08 00 00 E0  00 00 11 C0  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  4B 17 01 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 08 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  01 00 02 06  00 00 00 00  02 50 30 00  1B 02 00 FF 
      Offset 060:  00 02 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B03 D08 F00:  Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connection
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 50 10  17 01 90 02  02 00 00 02  08 42 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 30 C0  01 30 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  DC 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  09 01 08 38 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 22 FE 
      Offset 0E0:  00 40 00 3A  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B03 D0A F00:  Intel PRO/100+ Server Adapter
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 29 12  17 01 90 02  08 00 00 02  08 42 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 10 30 C0  41 30 00 00  00 00 20 C0  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  86 80 0C 10 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  DC 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  16 01 08 38 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 22 FE 
      Offset 0E0:  00 40 00 3A  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    PCI-8086-2570:  Intel i848/865/875/E7210 MMR
                  
      Offset 00:  08 10 14 14  18 18 18 18  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  22 01 01 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  95 0D E4 56  C6 42 14 00  71 42 00 20  01 80 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    C000:0000  U.h...........................IBM............... 761295520......
    C000:0040  ??..............2006/12/26 13:57.....X..........DR(7..K.........
    C000:0080  ..P/N 113-PC2070-02a...(C) 1988-2003, ATI Technologies Inc. BK-A
    C000:00C0  TI VER008.017D.040.000. nqpc2070.02a v611 .V350AGP DGD1UN..OEM V
    C000:0100  ER.000.000..t.......t....Z............... K...QN.........x.n..b.
    C000:0140  ..V.D...$TVS........6........N.................................
    C000:0180  ....PCIR..QN........h.......ATI RADEON 9600 PRO...z.............
    C000:01C0  ..................z.............................................
    C000:0200  q.......Wxw.....................................................
    C000:0240  ................................................................
    C000:0280  ....................................0 ..3Q0`..........OD..P ....
    C000:02C0  P`........X ..........| ..........X`........hA........J........
    C000:0300  [email protected]=..x.....|...............................
    C000:0340  ............ ...........+.......f..B.................`..........
    C000:0380  33..........33....!.....I............U...........U....&.........
    C000:03C0  ../.....m.....%......."".......M.......[..u..`.............A....


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.
```
Bios

```
--------[ EVEREST Ultimate Edition ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Version                                           EVEREST v5.50.2100
    Benchmark Module                                  2.5.292.0
    Homepage                                          http://www.lavalys.com/
    Report Type                                       Quick Report [ TRIAL VERSION ]
    Computer                                          JON-CB47AF1C881
    Generator                                         Jon
    Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP RTM)
    Date                                              2010-10-19
    Time                                              22:30


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    BIOS Properties:
      BIOS Type                                         Phoenix
      BIOS Version                                      2AKT35AUS
      System BIOS Date                                  01/29/04
      Video BIOS Date                                   06/12/26

    BIOS Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
      Product Information                               http://www.phoenix.com/en/products/default.htm
      BIOS Upgrades                                     http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    B00 D00 F00:  Intel 82865G Memory Controller Hub [A-2]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 70 25  06 01 90 20  02 00 00 06  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  08 00 00 C4  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  86 80 70 25 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  E4 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 02 0A 00  40 80 1C 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 05 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  10 11 11 00  00 13 11 00  00 00 00 00  00 0A 7D 00 
      Offset 0A0:  02 00 30 00  1B 4A 00 1F  12 03 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  80 00 00 00  30 00 00 00  00 50 00 00  20 10 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  F8 5F 0D 04  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  02 28 04 0E  0B 0D 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 40 01 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  09 A0 06 01  00 02 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  68 0F 03 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D01 F00:  Intel 82865G AGP Controller [A-2]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 71 25  07 01 A0 00  02 00 04 06  00 60 01 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 01 01 20  20 20 A0 22 
      Offset 020:  10 C0 10 C0  00 D0 F0 EF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 0C 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  68 0F 03 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D06 F00:  Intel 82865G I/O Memory Interface [A-2]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 76 25  02 00 80 00  02 00 80 08  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 CF FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 040:  40 65 00 04  00 00 00 00  04 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  01 00 80 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  04 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 55 05  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 20 08 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  F0 43 FC 7D  01 00 00 00  09 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 08 00 00  20 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF 3F 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 01 02  FF 0E 00 00  00 00 04 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 0C 02 00  00 00 00 00  68 0F 03 00  74 FC 00 00 

    B00 D1D F00:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 D2 24  05 00 80 02  02 00 03 0C  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  01 18 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 00 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 20 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1D F01:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 D4 24  05 00 80 02  02 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  21 18 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  13 02 00 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 20 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1D F02:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 D7 24  05 00 80 02  02 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  41 18 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  12 03 00 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 20 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1D F03:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 DE 24  05 00 80 02  02 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  61 18 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 00 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 20 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1D F07:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 DD 24  06 01 90 02  02 20 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 C0  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  17 04 00 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  01 58 C2 C9  00 00 00 00  0A 00 A0 20  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  20 20 FF 01  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  04 00 00 C0 
      Offset 070:  00 00 C6 3F  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  55 55 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 80 00 00  88 83 40 00  66 0F 04 00  06 14 00 00 

    B00 D1E F00:  Intel 82801EB I/O Controller Hub 5 (ICH5) [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 4E 24  07 01 80 00  C2 00 04 06  00 00 01 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 03 03 20  30 30 80 22 
      Offset 020:  20 C0 30 C0  F0 FF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 04 00 
      Offset 040:  02 28 30 76  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  02 64 43 00  00 00 00 00  50 01 34 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  40 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 A1 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  01 00 02 00  00 00 C0 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 4F 35 

    B00 D1F F00:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - LPC Bridge [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 D0 24  0F 01 80 02  02 00 01 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 040:  01 10 00 00  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 02 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  81 11 00 00  10 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  8B 89 85 8A  90 00 00 00  89 80 8B 83  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  FF FC 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  21 02 00 00  08 00 00 00  0D 00 00 00  00 03 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 02 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  10 FE 00 FE  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  86 39 00 00  02 0F 00 00  04 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  10 00 00 FF  00 00 0D 00  33 22 11 00  00 00 67 45 
      Offset 0F0:  0F 00 44 00  04 00 00 00  66 0F 04 3E  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1F F01:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 DB 24  07 00 80 02  02 8A 01 01  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  81 18 00 00  00 FC BF FE  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 01 00 00 
      Offset 040:  77 E3 77 E3  BB 00 00 00  07 00 11 02  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  77 30 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  08 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  08 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1F F03:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - SMBus Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 D3 24  01 00 80 02  02 00 05 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  A1 18 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  09 02 00 00 
      Offset 040:  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1F F05:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 D5 24  07 00 90 02  02 00 01 04  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  01 1C 00 00  C1 18 00 00  00 0C 00 C0  00 08 00 C0 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  11 02 00 00 
      Offset 040:  09 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  01 00 C2 C9  00 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B01 D00 F00:  Sapphire Radeon 9600 Video Adapter
                  
      Offset 000:  02 10 51 4E  07 03 B0 02  00 00 00 03  08 FF 80 00 
      Offset 010:  08 00 00 D0  01 20 00 00  00 00 10 C0  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  4B 17 00 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  58 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 08 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  4B 17 00 02 
      Offset 050:  01 00 02 06  00 00 00 00  02 50 30 00  1B 02 00 FF 
      Offset 060:  12 43 00 1F  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  05 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B01 D00 F01:  Sapphire Radeon 9600 - Secondary Video Adapter
                  
      Offset 000:  02 10 71 4E  07 02 B0 02  00 00 80 03  08 42 00 00 
      Offset 010:  08 00 00 E0  00 00 11 C0  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  4B 17 01 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 08 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  01 00 02 06  00 00 00 00  02 50 30 00  1B 02 00 FF 
      Offset 060:  00 02 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B03 D08 F00:  Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connection
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 50 10  17 01 90 02  02 00 00 02  08 42 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 30 C0  01 30 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  DC 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  09 01 08 38 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 22 FE 
      Offset 0E0:  00 40 00 3A  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B03 D0A F00:  Intel PRO/100+ Server Adapter
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 29 12  17 01 90 02  08 00 00 02  08 42 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 10 30 C0  41 30 00 00  00 00 20 C0  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  86 80 0C 10 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  DC 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  16 01 08 38 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 22 FE 
      Offset 0E0:  00 40 00 3A  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    PCI-8086-2570:  Intel i848/865/875/E7210 MMR
                  
      Offset 00:  08 10 14 14  18 18 18 18  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  22 01 01 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  95 0D E4 56  C6 42 14 00  71 42 00 20  01 80 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    C000:0000  U.h...........................IBM............... 761295520......
    C000:0040  ??..............2006/12/26 13:57.....X..........DR(7..K.........
    C000:0080  ..P/N 113-PC2070-02a...(C) 1988-2003, ATI Technologies Inc. BK-A
    C000:00C0  TI VER008.017D.040.000. nqpc2070.02a v611 .V350AGP DGD1UN..OEM V
    C000:0100  ER.000.000..t.......t....Z............... K...QN.........x.n..b.
    C000:0140  ..V.D...$TVS........6........N.................................
    C000:0180  ....PCIR..QN........h.......ATI RADEON 9600 PRO...z.............
    C000:01C0  ..................z.............................................
    C000:0200  q.......Wxw.....................................................
    C000:0240  ................................................................
    C000:0280  ....................................0 ..3Q0`..........OD..P ....
    C000:02C0  P`........X ..........| ..........X`........hA........J........
    C000:0300  [email protected]=..x.....|...............................
    C000:0340  ............ ...........+.......f..B.................`..........
    C000:0380  33..........33....!.....I............U...........U....&.........
    C000:03C0  ../.....m.....%......."".......M.......[..u..`.............A....


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.
```
(Took me forever to find out how to do those boxes!)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

you did a good job. I will be back with you in a few hours.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That is odd... Your Motherboard ID confirms that this is an M50 but your BIOS revision is for the A50.

The BIOS code for the 8187 should be 2A*J*Txxx (M50) yours is 2A*K*Txxx (A50).

I am going to look into this a bit more. Be back with you shortly.

One quick question, do you still have the old motherboard?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

In post #15 you said "_When I look over M50 8188 and go to Bios the only option is a flash BIOS update which is what was not working for me before........ I thought the bios was the drivers for a mother board._"

It looks like you might have incorrectly flashed the BIOS instead of installing the chipset drivers.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am going to have you update your BIOS. The A50 bios is, apparently, compatible with the M50. Since you are having no issues (other than microcode) we are going to update the A50 bios.

Download the updated BIOS file from here. Note that this is not the latest revision. If you are still experiencing BIOS related problems after the update, we will update to the next available revision.

The installation file will create a bootable diskette. Be sure to use a new or unused diskette.

Locate the file and run it (2AJT48A.exe), make sure there is a blank diskette in the floppy drive.
Follow the instructions to create the bootable diskette.

Here are the manufacturers instructions for installing the BIOS update. 

```
Installing the update
---------------------
1.  Close all open applications.
2.  Leave the diskette in the A: drive, and shut down and restart
    the computer to start the BIOS flash program.
3.  When you are prompted to select a country, press the number
    on your keyboard which corresponds to the country in which you
    are using the computer. For example, press 1 for the United
    States.
4.  Press Enter. You will be asked if you wish to update the serial
    number of your machine.
5.  Press N. You will be asked if you wish to update the machine
    type/model number of your machine.
6.  Press N. The Phoenix Phlash16 utility will appear onscreen.
7.  Wait until you see a message stating

    -------------Phoenix Phlash16 Status-------------
    |                                               |
    | Flash memory has been successfully programmed |
    |                                               |
    |      PRESS KEY TO RESTART THE SYSTEM          |
    |      If the system does not restart           |
    |       TURN THE POWER OFF, THEN ON             |
    |                                               |
    -------------------------------------------------

8.  Remove the diskette from the diskette drive.
9.  Press Enter.
```
Do not do this in the event of a storm or other condition where you may lose power unexpectedly.

If you have any questions, please ask before you attempt to flash your BIOS.

Do not use a windows based flash utility.

Post back your results. This should take care of the CPU microcode issue you have been experiencing.

link to the bios update
http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/thinkcentre_bios/2ajt48a.exe

-GZ


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay problem. I don't have the diskette drive. I removed that some time ago so I could put the second hdd I installed in that cradle. It says if I want to redirect to another drive like my D: drive to make a boot disc hit ctrl break but when I do that nothing happens...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hmm. I assumed you had a diskette drive. Do you still have the diskette drive (that you can hook up temporarily) to flash the BIOS with?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Sure I still have the diskette drive. I guess if I had an old floppy disk that would work. Unfortunately I definitely do not. :normal: Can't make a boot disc?...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The best way to update your BIOS is with a floppy.

I also have used USB sticks, but still use (now a USB) floppy drive for most BIOS updates.

You can update your BIOS from CD. I have never personally done this though, and still recommend the floppy method.

The program you downloaded via the link will create a bootable floppy disk. I would prefer you do it that way, but if you are adamant about doing it from CD, I could build you a CD .iso file with the updated BIOS.

Let me know.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your system does not have the muscle to run Sims 3

games min spec requirements are a lying joke; I have seen many systems which are a shade above the min spec requirements for a certain game title which often times cant run the game at all!


how much ram does your system have ?

a video card something like this would help you out leaps and bounds

http://cgi.ebay.com/ATI-Radeon-Sapp...352?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item1e5f1871a0

dont spend over $65.00 on this one!

next one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/HIS-ATI-Radeon-...385?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item3361d2ed69


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't have a floppy disk so I can't really do the floppy method. I do have blank disc readily available so that would be the easiest way. I have a usb stick if that's an option I would just need to know how to do either of the two options.

Thanks for the input Linderman. My computer has 1500MB ram. I find it extremely hard to believe my computer can't run this game seeing as all the requirements are above posted and the computer my girl friend was running this game on perfectly fine before we moved was like 10 years old with a dial up connection and had like half my computers specs which leads me to believe it's another issue. :/

I'm not planning on buying a new graphics card that's 4x the required graphics for the game when I already have one that is 2x the required graphics. That second card is DDR3 and would not even be compatible with my computer I believe.

EDIT: Oh, and I forgot to answer the mother board question. Yes I still have the old one I replaced.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Im away from home right now. As soon as I get home in a few hours I will outline the floppy method with all necessary links and I will also start preparing the .iso image.

-GZ


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

shewillnotdie said:


> I don't have a floppy disk so I can't really do the floppy method. I do have blank disc readily available so that would be the easiest way. I have a usb stick if that's an option I would just need to know how to do either of the two options.
> 
> Thanks for the input Linderman. My computer has 1500MB ram. I find it extremely hard to believe my computer can't run this game seeing as all the requirements are above posted and the computer my girl friend was running this game on perfectly fine before we moved was like 10 years old with a dial up connection and had like half my computers specs which leads me to believe it's another issue. :/
> 
> ...


Your card is not 2x better than required by the game the game literally lists your card as one step up (9500) from the min, i have to agree with linderman the min specs are almost always underestimated to sell the game your system is just not powerful enough to run it well.

Also if you tried running it on a system half your specs i doubt the game would even start.

Oh and its listed wrong in the ebay listing its actually gddr3, the memory on a video card will not make it incompatible with a system


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I was going by the system requirement being 128mb. My card is 256mb. The computer she was playing it on in Michigan is like 10 years old 128mb on board I believe and all factory stock from when it was bought and the game runs fine on it. 

I'll check back for the .iso gavinzach and hopefully that will help. I know the system requirements undercut usually and I agree. I just can't fathom everything being over the requirements and it running so poorly. It's not like I'm right at the line on requirements for RAM, graphics, etc.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

The ram amount on a card is nothing more than a marketing technique a card with 128mb of 128bit ram will run faster than a card with 256 of 64 bit ram, (i used to have an on board that played fear at 40 fps i believe it was an ati xpress 200) 

I never saw a post back about playing on the lowest resolution possible (640x400?) just to test at the res.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Marketing ploy sure got me. The way you put it with the amount of ram to MB makes sense though. 

I just tried to game on the lowest resolution and still get the same lag. It looked very poor and pixelated as well.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

If you take into account that the 9600 was released in 2003 (if not 2002) and the sims 3 came out in 2009 you kind of see why you are having trouble. The onboard i told you about earlier was actually based on your video cards chip the r300 so i know exactly how it if to try and run modern games on it (similar to torture in my opinion).
The rest of your system is fine though, something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150433 would make a world of difference.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry it took so long. I was attempting to create a .zip with USB files for you, apparently IBM uses an odd form of updating. Here is the direct link to a CD .iso file for your update. Just burn it to CD and boot from it. The BIOS update will automatically start.

I am glad you have the old board, just in case of the unlikely event that you "brick" your board during the update, you can cold swap BIOS chips and get your system running again.

This is only to fix the CPU microcode issue you are experiencing. It may improve game performance, but probably not.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

No worries. Thanks for taking the time to make the .iso. Even if it doesn't help with the gaming issue it's a problem I need to have fixed and like 1 got owned said I might need to get a better graphics card.

I'm a little lost as to where the direct link is though? I hope I'm not being dumb and it's right in front of me but I don't see a link on your last message..


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry, I was tired this morning when I wrote that out. I didn't have to build the .iso, because Lenovo had it done for us. I couldn't prepare the USB method, because the BIOS is not in one contiguous file, like most Phoenix bioses.

Here is the "missing link", sory again about that.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay, ran into a problem already. I believe I tried to do this before in the past and ran into this issue. Instead of typing this pages error up I took a picture for you. 

1. running boot disc
2. asked if I wanted to update serial # I said no model # I said no. After this it does what is showed in the picture. (since I already had the camera out on startup I figured I'd show you exactly what the original error screen we're trying to fix looks like as well)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Could you do me a favor... I am at work and photobucket is blocked by my I.T. department. Could you attach the photos to the thread so I can see them?

Sorry for the inconvenience.

-GZ


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm looking under thread tools but I'm not quite sure how to attach pictures to the thread itself...


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Its the picture of the paper clip next to the smiley face which is next to fonts when you "go advanced" instead of post quick reply.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay, I suspected the update wouldn't take if the CPU microcode wasn't in place. 

You have 2 options

First option; Here is where the old board comes into play. Both boards should have the same BIOS eeprom.

The BIOS EEPROM looks similar to this and should be located near the CMOS battery.









This is where it gets a little hairy. You will need a special tool, depending on the type of chip. If it is like the one in the picture you will need a PLCC Tong. 










If you have the long skinny chip (DIL) with pins on either side you will need a DIL remover.










Both tools are available at Radio Shack

What you will want to do is physically remove the BIOS chip from the old board and insert it into the new board. (fully powered off). The old chip should contain the BIOS with the microcode instructions necessary to run your processor.

Here is a link with simple instructions on how to remove BIOS chips.

The other option is to obtain another CPU that is supported by the BIOS and flash the BIOS with the new version, then swap CPUs back to the originals.

I am pretty sure your board is mPGA 478 (correct me if I am wrong).


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay, I've looked for this part on the old mother board. Is this what we're looking for? If it is what we're looking for it doesn't look as though it's something that detaches from the mother board...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah... it looks like yours is soldered in. I was afraid of that. Well... It looks like you are left with option 2. I have a bunch of Celeron 2.0 mPGA 478s. I could mail you one, if you promise to mail it back. It should, hopefully, give you the ability to flash your BIOS to a newer revision.

GZ


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I could mail it back to you the same day. What exactly is the celeron 2.0 mPGA 478? A processor that I could install to update bios and then revert back to the old processor?...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

shewillnotdie said:


> I could mail it back to you the same day. What exactly is the celeron 2.0 mPGA 478? A processor that I could install to update bios and then revert back to the old processor?...


Yes.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I responded to your pm. If I had some detailed instructions on exactly what I'm doing here I can try it as soon as I get the processor. 

Am I just swapping the processor under the heatsink on the motherboard and running the same boot disc and then swapping the processor back?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I recieved your PM with your address. I will send the processor out tomorrow. When you recieve the processor, follow these instructions.


Remove the heatsink and CPU.
Install loaner CPU in the socket.
Clean the old thermal paste off of the heatsink. Use denatured alcohol (90%+) and a disposable cotton pad. Apply the alcohol to the pad and wipe the surface of the heatsink. Discard the pad when it is dirty and repeat with a fresh pad until all the thermal material is removed.
Apply a small amount (approximate the size of a grain of rice) to the center of the CPU heat spreader (metal surface of CPU).
Place the heatsink on the CPU, gently move it around to spread the thermal material. Then clip the heatsink to the retention mechanism. (don't forget to plug in the CPU fan)
Boot the computer and enter the BIOS. Choose the option to set BIOS defaults.
Put the CD in the drive and re-boot the computer. Follow the instructions as laid out in post #34.
When the BIOS update completes, follow steps 1 - 5 to reinstall your CPU.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Will respond when these steps are done.


----------



## XeroemoXmageX (Jun 6, 2009)

sorry for interjecting into the conversation at hand. but just a quick question. what power supply do you have? *brand, model number, wattage*. and is your graphics card AGP or PCI-E? im asking because i had the same sluggish performance with sims 3 and several graphics issues. im running a P4 2.4 with 1.5gb ram and had a 7600GS in back then and i could play it medium - high graphics. to put the odds against me, i had a point of view 7600GS which is known to be terrible for gaming. i can vouch for that. anyway, let me know =] i solved my problem rather easily


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

XeroemoXmageX said:


> sorry for interjecting into the conversation at hand. but just a quick question. what power supply do you have? *brand, model number, wattage*. and is your graphics card AGP or PCI-E? im asking because i had the same sluggish performance with sims 3 and several graphics issues. im running a P4 2.4 with 1.5gb ram and had a 7600GS in back then and i could play it medium - high graphics. to put the odds against me, i had a point of view 7600GS which is known to be terrible for gaming. i can vouch for that. anyway, let me know =] i solved my problem rather easily


The 7600 gs is much better than his current gpu


----------



## XeroemoXmageX (Jun 6, 2009)

i agree. but the AGP platform is known for artifacts and graphical tearing with fast write enabled. if its a PCI-E card, it might be underpowered


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

horray for GAVIN; above and beyond the call of duty! KUDOS to yah / I have played this roll MANY times myself; its very rewarding actually


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not sure what the details on my PSU are. Graphics card AGP. Good news guys. My friend actually has an extra graphics card he's just going to give to me for my birthday. He bought it 3 years ago and it's like sapphire 512mb card. I don't have the exact details but sounds much better than mine.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Good news =],If you would like to know your power supply it is written on one of the sides of the power supply.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Right on. Yeah I actually thought I had a bad PSU before I found out the motherboard was shot so I've checked the PSU it's all good but as far as "how good" it is I'm not sure. :/


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The most important thing, right now, is the voltages.

You may want to consider upgrading your PSU, at least in the near future. That way you will be sure to have clean power and headroom for upgrades. 

The CPU should be arriving tomorrow (sent priority mail) and I included a small tube of thermal compound, just in case you had none. 

I assume you have installed CPU's before, so I will not get into the specifics. Just be careful with ESD (electro-static discharge).

Good luck.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you are not familar with cpu installation and how to apply thermal grease; just give us a shout


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I've installed CPU before. I had thermal paste but thanks for sending some. I received the package yesterday when I checked mail. Sorry I haven't gotten around to the installation as I've been very busy with school work. I didn't realize my homework would take me all night tonight but it's done so I'll be doing the swap and update in the morning. 

I'll be sure to remember to ground.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey, no problem. Don't rush it, do it when you have time.

Just make sure that the system loads properly with the processor first. I threw it in a Dell the night before I sent it out and ran an overnight Stress test on it, and it passed, so it should be fine. Just make sure it is working properly before you flash, to make sure we don't brick your board.

-GZ


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay. Following the steps. After I installed the new processor and started up the computer it's just sitting at the IBM Thinkcentre screen with "system is starting ..."To interrupt normal startup, press Enter".

Hitting enter it does nothing. It's just sitting on this screen. I shut it down and left it alone for a bit. Restarted it and now I'm getting a screen that says "no operating system found" that repeats itself. I'm enclosing a picture of the error screen. I'm going to leave the processor installed for the night and let it be and wait for a response tomorrow as to how I should continue.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Installing the processor shouldn't have made any changes to your system. 
Check the BIOS to make sure the HDD is recognized by the system, and make sure it is the first boot device.

Did the "no processor update" error repeat itself?

That is the network boot screen. You should be able to disable it in the BIOS.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Here is where I stand. I resolved the last error message. It said check the cables so I did just that. I tightened them all and that did no good. Now I have two hard drives hooked up and had to buy a Y cable to connect them both. I removed the wide serial looking cable from the second hard drive without the operating system and also removed this extension I had for power completely and went from the power cable it was coming from. 

In a sense I removed this Y adapter power cable I have included a picture of and had just the operating system hard drive hooked up and it started up fine no problems with no error screen. I'm not sure what caused the issue with the two hard drives going to the error screen but I'll work on that after we resolve the bios. That issue is a problem though because the second hard drive has all of my information on it. 

For no I'll be using the boot disc when I get home from school tomorrow and swapping my processor back in.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Good luck with the BIOS flash. If all goes well, we should have resolved the CPU issue and can move on to the nitty gritty of getting your system up and running at peak performance.

About the other issue. We should probably look into the health of your power supply. If you don't mind posting the info from the PSU when you get a chance.

-GZ


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Sounds good. I'll post the PSU information when I get home from school today. When I was in the bios trying to fix that error message I also saw an option for not showing the logo screen. I turned that off and skipping plus not having the F2 error screen seems to make it start faster.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

It's always something isn't it? 

Well my computer is running very nicely with your processor in it. The very loud "VVVRHHOOOMMM" sound that happens every now and then for 30-45 seconds and goes away doesn't happen at all. Same sound that comes on for a bit longer and then goes away when I do Netflix is 100% gone. No error message on start up or anything. 

Almost too good to be true... Here's the new error screen I get when trying to update the bios with the boot disc with your processor installed. *sigh*


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

If it isn't one thing it's the other. This setup is really driving me batty.

Here is the link from the UK Lenovo site (with the 2AK bios extension) It states it is AK but the file is still AJ. Give it a shot.

http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/thinkcentre_bios/2ajz51usa.exe


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I know It's being a pain. :/ I took a picture of the results. I know I could have said it worked but I was pretty pleased when I didn't see a red error and figured we needed a positive results picture in this thread.

Now I'm going to take the shell off. remove your processor and reinstall mine. I'll check the information on the PSU when I'm in there. I'll post back with you within the next fifteen minutes.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay. I've installed my old processor and it seems to be running perfect. There is no error screen on start up, and I also went into bios and disabled the logo screen so it jumps right into Windows XP loading. 

The good news is the very loud noise it was making off and on seems to be completely gone. I can't confirm this 100% as I've air blown the CPU fan before and it temporarily went away only to come back in less frequent intervals. 

After making sure it ran fine with my processor I went ahead and re-attached that Y cable and replugged in the second hard drive. Seems to be running just the same with both hard drives connected. Fine. 

Now if there is some way to make sure the bios updated to the latest version and that I did nothing wrong (maybe with that CPU-Z or another program) I would like to do that to double check my work. 

While under the computer hood I checked the requested information on the PSU so we can check that out and here is what I found.

Hipro HP-A2307F3P Rev. 01

Here is what I found from my quick google search with this information and this might possibly be mine. (looks the exact same): http://www.comused.com/servlet/the-2844/IBM-THINKCENTRE-HIPRO-POWER/Detail


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Beautiful job!!!! 

To double check the BIOS, run the same program I had you run before (Everest). Look under BIOS and it should give you the current BIOS revision.

That PSU has got to go. It can and will take your computer with it when it dies.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

that hipro is a disaster waiting for a dance partner


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

```
--------[ EVEREST Ultimate Edition ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Version                                           EVEREST v5.50.2100
    Benchmark Module                                  2.5.292.0
    Homepage                                          http://www.lavalys.com/
    Report Type                                       Quick Report [ TRIAL VERSION ]
    Computer                                          JON-CB47AF1C881
    Generator                                         Jon
    Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP RTM)
    Date                                              2010-11-01
    Time                                              07:31


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    BIOS Properties:
      BIOS Type                                         Phoenix
      BIOS Version                                      2AKT51AUS
      System BIOS Date                                  07/06/05
      Video BIOS Date                                   06/12/26

    BIOS Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
      Product Information                               http://www.phoenix.com/en/products/default.htm
      BIOS Upgrades                                     http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    B00 D00 F00:  Intel 82865G Memory Controller Hub [A-2]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 70 25  06 01 90 20  02 00 00 06  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  08 00 00 C4  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  86 80 70 25 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  E4 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 02 0A 00  40 80 1C 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 05 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  10 11 11 00  00 13 11 00  00 00 00 00  00 0A 3D 00 
      Offset 0A0:  02 00 30 00  1B 4A 00 1F  12 03 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  80 00 00 00  30 00 00 00  00 50 00 00  20 10 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  F8 5F 0D 04  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  02 28 04 0E  0B 0D 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 40 01 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  09 A0 06 01  00 02 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  68 0F 03 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D01 F00:  Intel 82865G AGP Controller [A-2]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 71 25  07 01 A0 00  02 00 04 06  00 60 01 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 01 01 20  20 20 A0 22 
      Offset 020:  10 C0 10 C0  00 D0 F0 EF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 0C 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  68 0F 03 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D06 F00:  Intel 82865G I/O Memory Interface [A-2]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 76 25  02 00 80 00  02 00 80 08  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 CF FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 040:  40 65 00 04  00 00 00 00  04 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  01 00 8F 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  04 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 55 05  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 20 08 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  F0 43 FC 7D  01 00 00 00  09 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 08 00 00  20 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF 3F 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 01 02  FF 0E 00 00  00 00 04 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 0C 02 00  00 00 00 00  68 0F 03 00  74 FC 00 00 

    B00 D1D F00:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 D2 24  05 00 80 02  02 00 03 0C  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  01 18 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 00 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 20 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1D F01:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 D4 24  05 00 80 02  02 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  21 18 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  13 02 00 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 20 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1D F02:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 D7 24  05 00 80 02  02 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  41 18 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  12 03 00 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 20 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1D F03:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 DE 24  05 00 80 02  02 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  61 18 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 00 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 20 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1D F07:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 DD 24  06 01 90 02  02 20 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 C0  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  17 04 00 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  01 58 C2 C9  00 00 00 00  0A 00 A0 20  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  20 20 FF 01  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  04 00 00 C0 
      Offset 070:  00 00 C6 3F  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  55 55 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 80 00 00  88 83 40 00  66 0F 04 00  06 14 00 00 

    B00 D1E F00:  Intel 82801EB I/O Controller Hub 5 (ICH5) [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 4E 24  07 01 80 00  C2 00 04 06  00 00 01 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 03 03 20  30 30 80 22 
      Offset 020:  20 C0 30 C0  F0 FF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 04 00 
      Offset 040:  02 28 30 76  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  02 64 43 00  00 00 00 00  50 01 34 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  40 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 A1 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  01 00 02 00  00 00 C0 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 4F 37 

    B00 D1F F00:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - LPC Bridge [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 D0 24  0F 01 80 02  02 00 01 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 040:  01 10 00 00  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 02 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  81 11 00 00  10 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  8B 89 85 8A  90 00 00 00  89 80 8B 83  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  FF FC 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  21 02 00 00  08 00 00 00  0D 00 00 00  00 03 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 02 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  10 FE 00 FE  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  86 39 00 00  02 0F 00 00  04 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  10 00 00 FF  00 00 0D 00  33 22 11 00  00 00 67 45 
      Offset 0F0:  0F 00 44 00  04 00 00 00  66 0F 04 3E  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1F F01:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 DB 24  07 00 80 02  02 8A 01 01  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  81 18 00 00  00 FC BF FE  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 01 00 00 
      Offset 040:  77 E3 77 E3  BB 00 00 00  07 00 11 02  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  77 30 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  08 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  08 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1F F03:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - SMBus Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 D3 24  01 00 80 02  02 00 05 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  A1 18 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  09 02 00 00 
      Offset 040:  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1F F05:  Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 D5 24  07 00 90 02  02 00 01 04  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 010:  01 1C 00 00  C1 18 00 00  00 0C 00 C0  00 08 00 C0 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  11 02 00 00 
      Offset 040:  09 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  01 00 C2 C9  00 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B01 D00 F00:  Sapphire Radeon 9600 Video Adapter
                  
      Offset 000:  02 10 51 4E  07 03 B0 02  00 00 00 03  08 FF 80 00 
      Offset 010:  08 00 00 D0  01 20 00 00  00 00 10 C0  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  4B 17 00 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  58 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 08 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  4B 17 00 02 
      Offset 050:  01 00 02 06  00 00 00 00  02 50 30 00  1B 02 00 FF 
      Offset 060:  12 43 00 1F  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  05 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B01 D00 F01:  Sapphire Radeon 9600 - Secondary Video Adapter
                  
      Offset 000:  02 10 71 4E  07 02 B0 02  00 00 80 03  08 42 00 00 
      Offset 010:  08 00 00 E0  00 00 11 C0  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  4B 17 01 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 08 00 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  01 00 02 06  00 00 00 00  02 50 30 00  1B 02 00 FF 
      Offset 060:  00 02 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B03 D08 F00:  Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connection
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 50 10  17 01 90 02  02 00 00 02  08 42 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 00 30 C0  01 30 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 10 85 02 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  DC 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  09 01 08 38 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 22 FE 
      Offset 0E0:  00 40 00 3A  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  66 0F 04 00  00 00 00 00 

    B03 D0A F00:  Intel PRO/100+ Server Adapter
                  
      Offset 000:  86 80 29 12  17 01 90 02  08 00 00 02  08 42 00 00 
      Offset 010:  00 10 30 C0  41 30 00 00  00 00 20 C0  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 020:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  86 80 0C 10 
      Offset 030:  00 00 00 00  DC 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  16 01 08 38 
      Offset 040:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 050:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 060:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 070:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 080:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 090:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 22 FE 
      Offset 0E0:  00 40 00 3A  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 0F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    PCI-8086-2570:  Intel i848/865/875/E7210 MMR
                  
      Offset 00:  08 10 14 14  18 18 18 18  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  22 01 01 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  95 0D E4 56  C6 42 14 00  71 42 00 20  01 80 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    C000:0000  U.h...........................IBM............... 761295520......
    C000:0040  ??..............2006/12/26 13:57.....X..........DR(7..K.........
    C000:0080  ..P/N 113-PC2070-02a...(C) 1988-2003, ATI Technologies Inc. BK-A
    C000:00C0  TI VER008.017D.040.000. nqpc2070.02a v611 .V350AGP DGD1UN..OEM V
    C000:0100  ER.000.000..t.......t....Z............... K...QN.........x.n..b.
    C000:0140  ..V.D...$TVS........6........N.................................
    C000:0180  ....PCIR..QN........h.......ATI RADEON 9600 PRO...z.............
    C000:01C0  ..................z.............................................
    C000:0200  q.......Wxw.....................................................
    C000:0240  ................................................................
    C000:0280  ....................................0 ..3Q0`..........OD..P ....
    C000:02C0  P`........X ..........| ..........X`........hA........J........
    C000:0300  [email protected]=..x.....|...............................
    C000:0340  ............ ...........+.......f..B.................`..........
    C000:0380  33..........33....!.....I............U...........U....&.........
    C000:03C0  ../.....m.....%......."".......M.......[..u..`.............A....


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.
```
That look like it should for the bios?

Let's crash that PSU's dance party. Any sort of recommendation for a psu I can purchase off maybe ebay or newegg that will work with my system would be excellent. Please keep in mind I'm a full time college student on unemployment at the moment thanks to all the oil we have/had on our gulf coast. :/ Maybe between 40-60$ max? If that's out of the question still let me know and I'll try to figure something out of course.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That is the right BIOS revision. That issue should be squared away.

About the PSU. 

It is a good bet that that is the cause of your last motherboard failure.

That looks like a proprietary unit. Could you take a photo on how it is situated in the case? I want to see if there is enough room for a good aftermarket PSU.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I definitely can take a photo and post it either later tonight or tomorrow. Just requires pullin' the computer back out and unplugging stuff so either tonight or tomorrow for sure.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I guess I have the extra time tonight so disregard last message.

I tried to get all the angles so you could really see how it sits in there. I've taken this out before. It comes out real simple. I had to remove it when I tested it before I realized the mother board was dead.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought you could add more than two pictures but it's saying the maximum is two so here's the other two angles.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Id be willing to bet you could cram a standard atx power supply in there 
something like this would suit you well http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151094

(though my concern is that the fan will be flush with the case so you might want to try and find a quality model with a back mounted 80mm fan, or consider cutting a hole as the fan has a grill on it)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree with 1_g0t_0wn3d,

It looks like you have the space for an aftermarket PSU, you may need to perform a little case modification. If you do get one with a bottom fan, you would have to have the fan pointed to the area with the most open space (looks like up). 

The mounting holes look like standard PSU mounitng holes, you wouldn't happen to have access to a standard sized PSU for fitting purposes, would you?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

What do you mean by having access to a standard sized psu? Is the one in there not standard?... 

If I needed to do a bit of cutting on the case that's not a problem. I'm not positive my dremel would have the power to cut threw the tough metal the case is but I'm positive my dad has some tools I could use for such a cut. 

There is quite a bit of extra room though. I always thought my case was quite "enclosed" with only a few vent slots on the side which are very small. I considered doing a large square cut or some sort of cuts for ventilation openings but it has a metal lining on the inside and I wasn't sure if it would be okay to remove that. (I've vented my xbox 360 this way and it had a metal lining I removed and it wasn't an issue but I wasn't sure if it would be the same for a computer)

Can you possibly point out a lesser priced PSU that would be as good or is that as cheap as I'm going to get? if I could find one that will give me the same quality for cheaper I could probably manage to get it this weekend but I currently have 60$ set aside I waned to snag Fable III with. :/


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No the one in there is not standard... Mostly in shape. It looks like the standard screw hole configuration from the pics. The PSU is one of the most important parts of a computer system. 

Take a look at this thread, it is very informative. Power Supply Information and Selection


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll look this over but not tonight. I have way to much Anatomy to memory tonight to look at anything else.  Would it be due-able getting a PSU that is a nice upgrade from the one I have now for around 40$?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Don't cut it any lower than the one i posted if you can't afford the $20 wait, if you spend 40 on a power supply now and then have to buy another in a few months are you really saving money?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

$40 is a tough price for a quality PSU. Quality being the operative word here. Our PSU team spent a lot of time, money and research to put together the list of PSUs in the thread I linked to earlier. A quality PSU is one you can count on to provide enough clean power to your system under the toughest of loads.

The recommendation that 1_g0t_0wn3d gave you is, in my opinion, a solid one. It has more than enough power to feed your system and gives you some headroom for upgrades. Plus, you can migrate it to a new computer when you upgrade. (I recommend building your own).

I also agree with him when it comes down to the $20 (plus S&H of course). Your PSU is the most important part of your computer, this is one place you really shouldn't skimp. 

Read the link... the choice is, ultimately, yours... But I would rather you made an educated decision.

-GZ


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll purchase that psu then. It will just have to wait until December though.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Keep an eye out... you never know when a deal will pop out of the woodwork. Just recently I picked up an Corsair 850tx PSU on clearance from Best Buy for $90 (Corsair tx850w PSU)

It is important to get that PSU replaced soon, so I am going to take a browse around the internet and see if I can find a better price... Can't make any promises though. Did you take a look at the PSU thread yet?

Do you have any plans to upgrade in the near future?

Oh, and how is the computer running with the BIOS update? I know the errors are gone, and so is the erratic fan behavior but are there any other noticeable improvements?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I plan on upgrading the PSU as soon as I get the money. If you meant do I plan on upgrading computers in the future then not really. I do plan on building one from scratch to be up to date with all the new updates but not any time soon. 

I have a 250.00$ aquarium purchase I'm having to make this month for my two Tiger Oscar so I'm pretty tapped out. I am hoping I will be able to muster 60.00$ either by the end of this month or beginning of December for the PSU. 

I haven't gotten to read over the PSU information just yet because I was stuck studying Biology all night for a test I just finished.

The computer seems to be running normal. The errors are gone yes. The odd fan sound is kind of still there but much lower in volume and less frequent. I noticed it last night while running Netflix. It seems to only really do it when Netflix is running if that makes any sense... The start up process is much faster but besides that I don't notice anymore noticeable improvements.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Good. Sounds like the BIOS update cured your CPU woes. Now that the computer knows how to utilize your CPU you should have some small performance increases. Nothing too noticeable, unfortunately.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Right on. When I purchase this PSU do you think it would benefit my computer to cut some squares into the shell for ventilation and maybe put like a steel mesh for looks in it (and so stuff doesn't fall through) or would that hinder it by dust being able to get in there?

I noticed that PSU has a top fan and it seems like it would be blowing onto nothing since the shell is very enclosed. The only ventilation slots in the whole shell are little slits in one side and that side isn't even next to the PSU. It's the opposite side.

I also meant to mention since I did the fix up my video card fan (the fan on the side) has been making a small weerhhn weerhhn like whining sound like the fans having a hard time spinning. I think it might be on it's last leg. (which is sad because I've only had it for a few years and bought it new).


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Absolutely... I will take a closer look at the computer case and internal layout later on.

About the PSU, it actually pulls air into it and exhausts it out the back, it wouldn't blow on anything, it just needs room to breathe.

While you are at it, check out our "Case Mod" forum. WereBo has some good advice on rejuvenating failing fans in there...

EDIT:
Also, I want to get you started on the right path... Could you do me a favor and take a frontal snapshot of the old motherboard? Make sure it is on a white background. Also, if you don't mind, provide me with measurements of the board. Depth and length are the ones I need.

-GZ


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I took a front and back shot and provided the measurements in the pictures. Terll me if you need anymore. 

Rejuvenating the fan is due-able even if it's connected to the graphics card? 

I'm almost done reading through that PSU information. I'm going to finish it today. 

(Good news! I believe I got payed a bit extra today and will have enough extra to squeeze that PSU into my budget!)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you turn the psu 180 degrees from the picture you saw until the fan is facing downward into the cpu space


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I have good news for you!

It seems that your computer's board is a standard micro ATX layout. This means that you can put it into an aftermarket case.

My next suggestion to you, when you get the extra $$ is to purchase a good aftermarket case. I have an Antec 300 that cost me around $60.

You will have the new PSU, so once you have a new case, you will have a good base for future upgrades! You can just take it piece by piece until your computer is fully upgraded. It is the way I do it, when I have money for an upgrade, I get it.

The fan and heatsink should be removable. You would then be able to fully clean the heatsink and fan, and hopefully get it back into shape.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

No ****????? One of the main reasons I was going to build one from scratch was because I couldn't replace my shell. So I can go to micro ATX on newegg and any of those will be able to fit all my hardware???


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't know for certain. But from the pictures you supplied, the dimensions and the layout check out. The only thing I can't tell for certain is the mounting holes. But they look to be in the right positions. The only way to tell for certain would be to fit it in a case.

I wouldn't go with a micro ATX case... I would go with a mid-tower that will accept a full ATX motherboard so you have some room for upgrade. 

As I stated, the Antec 300 is a solid case, IMHO, and can be had for about $60. There are also some nice Cooler-Master cases that can be had for around $50 or so. 

Antec 300 on NewEgg

Take a look through case mod to get some ideas and ask some questions.

Also, take a look at the system build thread for some ideas as well.

This is the way I kept my computer going for years. I started out with a hand-me-down in the late '90s and kept upgrading from there.

The single largest sum purchase you will need to make will be the Motherboard, CPU and RAM. Each and every upgrade from there will be pennies compared.

You got yourself a good PSU on the way, so if you get yourself a decent case that can withstand a few builds, you will be set for the next 5 years or more.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll be ordering that PSU in the next few days.

What are your thoughts on this case?

It's got side ventilation, I like the look, pretty darn cheap, and a 120mm fan in back and 80mm fan in the front for cooling.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156243


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I just finished reading that PSU information tonight. I didn't grasp much of the voltage specifications or much on the railing but the watts makes sense. After reading it over I looked at the specs on the PSU I have in there and my jaw dropped when I saw 230W.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I would say so.
I think I mentioned before that the PSU probably killed the old board.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Gavin I'm sending the old mother board and your CPU back tomorrow. Any feedback on that case I posted a link to? I know the one you posted is better for a few reasons (more fans and all) but that one looked like a reasonable case for a smaller price. It would certainly be a huge upgrade from the one I have now I'd think.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That case doesn't look like a bad case. Definitely a huge improvement over what you have now. It would work extremely well with your current equipment. I am not sure about now, but Raidmax used to use flimsy construction materials... 

I would still suggest a bottom mount PSU though. It opens the computer up for better airflow and more cooling options. NewEgg has a Cooler Master case for $10 more than that one, with a bottom mount PSU and sturdier construction. Problem is, it doesn't come with fans. 

Don't purchase anything until I give you the definite on the board fit. I will check everything out as soon as I get it.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay. I'm not purchasing a case any time soon. That might be as late as January. 

The PSU mounting location you mentioned is interesting. I definitely overlooked that. When you say keeping potential to upgrade open let me make sure we know where this computer is going as far as upgrades. 

I understand a lot of this computers technology is out of date and will be very unknown soon as far as AGP instead of PCI-E, DDR2 ram, and all. I want to get this computer in a real nice comfortable "as good as this computer can get" place and leave it be at that. Then start a new "up to date PCI-E, DDR3, etc. built" computer myself.

I believe after the PSU upgrade, and a real nice video card (to the limits of AGP), and a case upgrade I'll be done with this computer and maybe work on something new and more up to date. 

On an off note I was about to actually purchase this PSU from newegg and I wanted to double check that this 100% will work with everything in my computer and all.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3952774&SID=4e4my54h4t


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I understand where you are coming from. In that case, then the less expensive case would be desirable, if you aren't planning on using it for future upgrades or builds.

I, personally, would purchase the better case, and upgrade the internals later.

That is a standard 20pin ATX connector, and according to the research I did earlier on your PSU, it is a standard ATX PSU. Everything will work beautifully together. The Seasonic comes with a 24 pin ATX connector, I am not sure if it is a 20+4 or a straight 24, but you may need a 24-20 pin ATX adapter (only because the layout of the board will not allow the extra 4 pins to hang over). The CPU connector is a 4+4, so there are no issues there, you just plug the one 4pin into the board and you are good to go. 

It will have all the Molex (4-pin) connectors you need, plus SATA power connectors and your standard floppy power connector. It will have some extra wires (PCIe, etc.), so you will have a lot of fun keeping them out of the way for the time being... lol.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Lol, okay. I'm going to purchase it right now so hopefully I get it this week. I'm going to research the 24 pin or 20+4 pin right now and hopefully get an answer. If I can't do you know of any way to find more detailed information on the cable for this specific model? 

If not maybe I should go ahead and order the converter now as well... 

(On a side note I was quite pleased that I knew what you were talking about with the 24 or 20+4 from reading that PSU information the other day :laugh


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking at it on newegg I think it's a 24. It states under details

Main Connector
24Pin 

And this picture appears to be 24. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Image...PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The photograph of the connector in your link is showing a 20+4. You can tell by looking at the right side of the ATX connector. Right after the second set of pins is a split in the connector. You should be able to split the extra 4 off of the other 20.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

AHHHH, I do see that. Right on! Well hopefully it will be here by the end of the week.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Good news! The board is definitely standard μATX. Your I/O panel is proprietary, but as to the way it is attached, will work just fine. I looked through my collection of I/O panels, and couldn't find a match. I have attached a couple pics. 

This board will fit in any standard ATX enclosure.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Right on! Thanks for checking that out for me. So I'll snag a case when I get the money, a new graphics card, and the psu should be in today. 

EDIT: Actually. UPS just knocked on the door lol. I'll be installing a nice new PSU in a minute!


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Man you weren't kidding about extra wires. I ran the extras underneath the disc drives and hard drives into an open corner. I was a little surprised to see the big fan on the psu faced straight down and is covered by the bottom. That's okay right?...


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Other two pictures.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I think I mentioned earlier that you should have the fan face upward. You will have to add a couple holes for the mounting screws, but you should be fine otherwise.

If the fan is blocked, no air will cool the PSU...


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Eek... Okay better fix that. So mount this bad boy upside down??? Thought. What if I cut a square out of the bottom of the case. I know this sounds a tad crazy but I don't lay this thing down how it should anyhow. I keep it vertically inclined.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Dremel batteries dead so I guess neither are an option for a few hours... 

I'm having a hard time wondering how I would mark the holes on the outside of the shell to drill holes without being able to see where the actual holes on the psu lay inside.

For now I just have it look but it is on the ground so it's not like suspended or anything. That going to be a problem for the time being?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You could cut a hole in the bottom, but in the case of your enclosure, you really need that extra exhaust to keep your system cool. I will only be temporary anyhow!

If that case had better airflow, I would suggest cutting a hole in the bottom to allow the PSU to tak in cool air.

Being on the bottom is bad, until you get the dremel or drill going, you would be better off keeping the computer horizontal and just laying the PSU in the enclosure.

Looks good though! Hopefully you can get another case soon and you will be cookin'... erm, I meant... keeping it cool! :grin:


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I was going to get the graphics card before the case but maybe I should do it the other way around...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That would be better. Installing a faster/better/hotter video card in a smaller enclosure with little to no airflow... Could be bad times for all equipment inside the case.

Lol. How do you like your new PSU so far?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

It's rad I just wish my dremel battery wasn't being a piece of poop and I could drill the holes and mount it. Further more, I'm still trying to find a way to mark the holes on the outside without being able to see where they line up inside... :/


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is what you want to do.... Tak a piece of stiff paper and cut it out to the size of the PSU rear panel. Mark the holes and use a hole punch to make them. Double check to make sure they line up properly, then flip the paper 180º and mark the holes with a sharpie. 

Just take a good look to make sure they look even and you should be good to go!


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Holy crap... That's ingenious, lol. I'm going to perform this in a minute. (assuming my stupid dremel is alive by now)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Good luck,

The rule of thumb here is not to rush. Check, then double-check. It is what keeps mistakes from happening! lol


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Done. Okay so here's the thing. Upside down, the screw hole spots on the psu bottom end are floating on nothing. (no metal to drill a hole spot into) So it's only the top two screws but they are holding it very firm, and it's not going anywhere. With laying against the bottom metal and the back side it should have plenty of fortification. (Yes I missed my first holes!)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

lol, it looks as if you just laid it down and moved it over a hair you would have been able to utilize one of the bottom holes! Good job, btw!

Here is something you could do...

Grab a small piece of metal, if you can find one and use it as a clamp. Put a hole in one side, and just let the other side clamp the psu in place. I made a little M$ paint illustration to show you what I mean.

It's crude, but it is only temporary!


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks! I agree with saying I would have been able to utilize one of the bottom holes. That's what I thought. At first... There is a metal piece on that side of the case that is like a "spring" metal flap that the psu pushes up against. It prevents me from going flush to the side wall. That bad boy is in *no way* moving over anymore than that unfortunately.

It is only temporary. It's not like it's suspending with two screws. It is fully laying down on the bottom so I think it has good support. And I definitely do not have any metal laying around here unfortunately.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Lol. I was actually thinking you could have utilized the bottom hole to use a zip-tie to hold it in place around the honeycomb. 

I really need to finish my thougts... ooh... look... shiny... lol :grin:


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Haha nice. Yeah I mean sure I could but I don't see the big deal. It is temporary and with the support it has laying down and against a metal corner I think it's good for now. Plus I don't have any zip ties either! 

So let's see here. PSU is rockin'. New graphics card is going to happen. I'll snag the one recommended previously on this thread. Case is coming next. What else could I optimize here? Obviously I could take out the two 256mb ram sticks and maybe put another 1gb or two...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

If possible, I would suggest 2x 1GB DIMMS, but IMHO, it would be a waste of, nearly, $100. I would look for used DIMMS on eBay or craigslist. You can sometimes get a great deal on decent memory.

That is pretty much the extent of what you are going to be able to do until you upgrade your core system components (MB/Ram/CPU).


http://cgi.ebay.com/4gb-pc-2700-1gb-x4-DDR-333-CL2-/280587181561?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41544c9df9


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I have four pci ports. Is there a limit to the amount of RAM the CPU can handle?...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Do you mean 4 DIMM slots?

I have to look up the specs on the board. I am not sure what is supported. I linked that because of the price (as of now). You wouln't be able to utilze 4GB anyhow.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow duh, yes I mean dimm slots. How do you differentiate how much ram a computer can potentially go up to is it dependent on the board or the cpu?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

The motherboard determines how much and what ram you can run in your computer, while the cpu has a limit (i saw something about the i7 having a limit of like 128 gb ram) it is no where near what any motherboard can support and thus you go with the motherboards rating.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You software is limited to 3GB (32bit). Each piece of hardware is different. It has to mainly do with the chip-set. The easiest way is to consult the spec-sheet from the manufacturer or using one of the memory tools on the various memory sites. Crucial's is very good.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

So I could just rock 3 1 gb sticks and have a spair DIMM port. What if I upgraded to xp 64bit would i then be able to run four enhancing performance?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't believe your CPU has the 64 bit instruction set needed for 64 bit computing. The installation would fail.

You should be able to run 3x1GB but it won't make that much of a difference.

Just save your money and put it towards a new board/CPU/memory :wink:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

How is it going, haven't heard from you in a while.

How has the computer been behaving since the BIOS update and the new PSU?

-GZ


----------

